# Best Youtube Videos/Articles For Apprentices



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

:glasses: Post away. I'm trying to get a stronger understanding on some of the basics of electricity and common knowledge.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The IBEW has a TON of quality videos up on YouTube.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Because YouTube chains other associated videos, the above list should keep you viewing for quite a while.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Mike Holt has a lot of good stuff. 

I like this one quite a bit: 






and there are lots more on his channel 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8oJL9T1z3Gqn6drDphZY6g


----------



## ptheriot72 (Apr 11, 2018)

My favorite YouTube channel is AvE, Bosniabill ( lock picking) , yankeemarshal (gun), peter brown, mat risinger ( construction)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

For the IPod crew, there are short pod cast you can add to your play list of music. 
I listen to my IPod all day long and have several funny commercials and pod casts tossed in. 
They repeat often enough that you being to remember them like words to a song.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd recommend watching all this guys videos .... It's not always about what you should do, but what you shouldn't.

I owe all my electrical knowledge to this guy :biggrin:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw this one today in a class.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

splatz said:


> Mike Holt has a lot of good stuff.
> 
> I like this one quite a bit:
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/user/MikeHoltNEC/videos

He does have a lot of good video's. 





this video will help. For some reason new apprentices seem to think a ground rod will clear a fault. This video might help you better understand that power wants to return to its original source not earth.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure what type of apprenticeship you'll be serving, but mrpete222 has almost 1,000 videos on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/user/mrpete222


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

After watching a couple channels on yt you will come across a lot of good ones. After about 20 mins i had 10+ good channels to watch.


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

MDShunk said:


> Not sure what type of apprenticeship you'll be serving, but mrpete222 has almost 1,000 videos on YouTube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/mrpete222


I work for a non union- mostly residential company. Btw all the videos and help so far has been great :vs_OMG:


----------

